# Is some ammo too heavy or light?



## mattattack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I just received a trumark ws-1 in the mail, and I have been shooting .51" steel bearings with it, about 13.5 grams each. I have been shooting with the bands included with the slingshot. This ammo seemed a bit heavy so I cut open a drumpad and got the bbs inside. They

are only a few grams each and are quite small.

I am wondering about the weight spectrum for these bands. I don't know if using too light or too heavy will harm the bands.

What can I shoot with these bands? To anyone answering: along with what I can and cannot shoot, can you explain the reason(s) why and why not?

Thanks a lot,

Matthew Cohen


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm new to this, but from what I have been reading the answer is yes to your questions. And, the answers can be found in search, try ammo size in the search box you will get tons of information that may help you in your quest. It sounds like you might want to try 5/16" or 3/8" steel ammo, I know my old trumark tubes works better with those ammo size. But, I'm sure more people with more knowledge will chime in. Good luck!!


----------



## mattattack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi PorkChop,

By yes, do you mean to say shooting these bearings and bbs with these tubes is safe? Regarding the 3/8" or 5/16", I hope to get my hands on some of those (steel) by next week. I have been shooting the .51" diameter balls and the tubes seems to be tolerating them...... what do I know.

I greatly appreciate your response, and I will heed your advice to search the forums.

- Matt


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't answer what weight ammo is best for those bands, never having used them, but ammo that is too heavy is less likely to damage the bands than ammo that is too light. Just guessing but the .51 steel is probably about right. Try drawing them back further.


----------



## mattattack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Henry,

I'm glad to hear from an experienced shooter. After posting, I shot with the .51 some more and it seemed to be alright. I will try to draw the tubes back further, I've only been bringing the pouch to my ear.

Thank you very much for your answer.

- Matt


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

if you dont want to draw the pouch further back beyond your ear you could also try shortening the bands a lil bit to stretch them closer to the max at the same drawlength


----------

